# Chat thread 5.21



## Jacqui (May 10, 2021)

Decided the old chat thread was way too long, so here goes the third edition of the pretend chat thread. The thread for years dedicated to fun and unimportant stuff.


----------



## Jacqui (May 10, 2021)

The first sign of spring are when the robins return. Second is when the grass start growing and the shrubs bloom, and finally the third sign is....

When the dogs start shedding their winter coats.



I have heard that birds will collect the tossed off hair, but never have saw that myself with either dogs or horses. Can't wait til I get Caddie all brushed out and showing her pretty liver color.


----------



## Maggie3fan (May 10, 2021)

I am really big on backyard wild bird feeders so my yard is full of birds as well as tortoises, and I have found nests when I clean out the old stuff in the boxes, nests that have human and animal fur woven in them.


----------



## Jacqui (May 10, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> I am really big on backyard wild bird feeders so my yard is full of birds as well as tortoises, and I have found nests when I clean out the old stuff in the boxes, nests that have human and animal fur woven in them.


I put my hair out in the yard, when I clean out my hairbrush. I've seen hair mane/tail hairs in nests.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 10, 2021)

My dog has real short hair, but I still manage to get a lot off her when I take the scraper to her. I have so many cats that there aren't that many birds frequenting my property.


----------



## Jan A (May 10, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> My dog has real short hair, but I still manage to get a lot off her when I take the scraper to her. I have so many cats that there aren't that many birds frequenting my property.


My ex sister-in-law once recommended I leave Roman shades down on our back porch so the birds would gather & chirp. After a summer of bird poop that nobody swept up except me, out went the shades. She still posts copyrighted photos of her garden, her bird sightings, & her special place settings for holidays on her blog site.


----------



## Jacqui (May 11, 2021)

Jan A said:


> My ex sister-in-law once recommended I leave Roman shades down on our back porch so the birds would gather & chirp. After a summer of bird poop that nobody swept up except me, out went the shades. She still posts copyrighted photos of her garden, her bird sightings, & her special place settings for holidays on her blog site.



Why Roman shades?


----------



## Jacqui (May 11, 2021)

Last Easter I got a special chocolate Easter "bunny". These are some of Cadbury 's baby pictures.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (May 11, 2021)

No problem with shedding from these two Rachel and Abner. Here they are this morning on the over stuffed love seat I got for them and Rocket to nap on.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 11, 2021)

AW, Jacqui! He's just adorable. We've missed so much that's been happening with you. Please don't go away for so long!!

And Len: Cute babies, as ever!! My doberman has hair similar to your babies' hair. You can see her skin through the hair. But your babies are balder. (is that a word?)


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 11, 2021)

Jacqui said:


> I put my hair out in the yard, when I clean out my hairbrush. I've seen hair mane/tail hairs in nests.


Most of my hair looks like a nest while still attached to my head/face


----------



## Jacqui (May 11, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Most of my hair looks like a nest while still attached to my head/face


Lol ahhh the visual


----------



## Turtulas-Len (May 11, 2021)

I got new tires and wheels for one of my golf carts today, went from all terrain to highway tires for a smoother ride.


Also noticed that early figs are coming along fine

Last year the early ones were destroyed by cold temps and had to wait a couple more months for the next batch.


----------



## Jan A (May 11, 2021)

Jacqui said:


> Why Roman shades?


They were a cheap version of outdoor shades tacked onto the porch & left by the previous owner. It was her recommendation in lieu of putting out bird feed/feeders. She's a whacko.


----------



## Jacqui (May 12, 2021)

It's my Friday! Reward time. A large iced Chai tea.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 12, 2021)

Turtulas-Len said:


> I got new tires and wheels for one of my golf carts today, went from all terrain to highway tires for a smoother ride.
> View attachment 324965
> View attachment 324966
> Also noticed that early figs are coming along fine
> ...


O-o-o-o-o!!!! Mag Wheels!!!!

I have a small fig tree that puts out little figlets prior to the leaves coming out in the spring. The figs stay and grow.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 12, 2021)

Jacqui said:


> It's my Friday! Reward time. A large iced Chai tea.
> View attachment 324989
> View attachment 324990


Chai? I've never tasted that. It's always nice to reward yourself occasionally! I'm afraid I'm stuck in "reward" mode. I eat the whole cake, the whole box of candy, do whatever I want - in a nutshell, I'm a spoiled brat!


----------



## Jacqui (May 13, 2021)

Good morning! Sitting waiting out my time, before I can leave from having 2nd covid shot. Bad nurse, took two jabs to give it.


----------



## Jacqui (May 13, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> Chai? I've never tasted that. It's always nice to reward yourself occasionally! I'm afraid I'm stuck in "reward" mode. I eat the whole cake, the whole box of candy, do whatever I want - in a nutshell, I'm a spoiled brat!



I really like them both hot and on ice. My oldest daughter got me hooked on them. I did the same favor to Jeff. We started having them after his CT scans and then again after the Oncologist. The other day, he even had one without me. Mean man. Lol


----------



## Jacqui (May 13, 2021)

Jan A said:


> They were a cheap version of outdoor shades tacked onto the porch & left by the previous owner. It was her recommendation in lieu of putting out bird feed/feeders. She's a whacko.



Originally counts, right? Lol


----------



## Jacqui (May 13, 2021)

Turtulas-Len said:


> I got new tires and wheels for one of my golf carts today, went from all terrain to highway tires for a smoother ride.
> View attachment 324965
> View attachment 324966
> Also noticed that early figs are coming along fine
> ...


How.many carts do you have?





Really hard to find any for sale in this area. This came from a display of citrus plants. There were three to start with. Only one, when I got there. All gone at the other three places with like displays.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (May 13, 2021)

Jacqui said:


> How.many carts do you have?
> 
> 
> View attachment 325088
> ...


I have just 2, they both are 2000 Yamaha gas driven. One with a lift kit and the other looks like a cart you would that you see on a golf course with head lights and tail lights. I'm looking to get an electric one too. Rocket loves to ride an insist on a daily ride around town every day. Rachel has taken to riding very well but Abner isn't sure about it yet still a little nervous.


----------



## Jacqui (May 14, 2021)

Turtulas-Len said:


> I have just 2, they both are 2000 Yamaha gas driven. One with a lift kit and the other looks like a cart you would that you see on a golf course with head lights and tail lights. I'm looking to get an electric one too. Rocket loves to ride an insist on a daily ride around town every day. Rachel has taken to riding very well but Abner isn't sure about it yet still a little nervous.



The things one does for their critters.


----------



## Jacqui (May 14, 2021)

On our way for Jeff to get his CT scan.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 14, 2021)

Jacqui said:


> On our way for Jeff to get his CT scan.


He's been putting up with this thing for quite a while now. What's the word. He's doing ok?


----------



## Jacqui (May 14, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> He's been putting up with this thing for quite a while now. What's the word. He's doing ok?


So far ok. He lost his job and the new one has no insurance. He is old enough for the Medicare stuff and our working our way through the system to get his chemo pills. One option would mean a co-pay of $1,000 a month. So just under half our income. It's those pills keeping his cancer at bay. The Oncologist only expected him to be cancer free for a couple of months and now over 8.5 years.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 14, 2021)

Jacqui said:


> So far ok. He lost his job and the new one has no insurance. He is old enough for the Medicare stuff and our working our way through the system to get his chemo pills. One option would mean a co-pay of $1,000 a month. So just under half our income. It's those pills keeping his cancer at bay. The Oncologist only expected him to be cancer free for a couple of months and now over 8.5 years.


Aw geez. That sucks! But eight and a half years!!! wow!!!


----------



## Jacqui (May 18, 2021)

Pretending Yvonne and the rest of you are joining Jeff and me for lunch. Salad anybody?


----------



## Jacqui (May 18, 2021)




----------



## Yvonne G (May 18, 2021)

Olive Garden?


----------



## Jacqui (May 18, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> Olive Garden?


Yes, I recall you like it. Right?


----------



## Yvonne G (May 18, 2021)

Jacqui said:


> Yes, I recall you like it. Right?


Yes indeedy!


----------



## Turtulas-Len (May 19, 2021)

Saw this little beauty early this morning in the front yard.


----------



## Jacqui (May 19, 2021)

Turtulas-Len said:


> Saw this little beauty early this morning in the front yard.
> View attachment 325428
> View attachment 325429
> View attachment 325431


This what I was talking about in another post. Being able to see critters like this, is one reason I agree with Yvonne about wanting to visit.


----------



## Jacqui (May 19, 2021)

Good morning! The rain has stopped, for about five minutes from the looks of things.


----------



## Jacqui (May 19, 2021)

Just read this line in a book I just started:

"He had so many great ideas they were blowing off him like dandelion seeds in the wind."

I have lots of ideas, just not sure how great they are. How about you?


----------



## Jan A (May 19, 2021)

Turtulas-Len said:


> Saw this little beauty early this morning in the front yard.
> View attachment 325428
> View attachment 325429
> View attachment 325431


I had my first turtle rescue this am. He was on our cement driveway, trying to strong-shell his way thru our solid wood fence. We picked him up & put him by these bushes in our front yard kind of North so he had a place to quickly hide & regather. Our neighbors to the South have 2 rottweilers. I went out 5 minutes later & he was gone...


----------



## Jacqui (May 19, 2021)

Jan A said:


> I had my first turtle rescue this am. He was on our cement driveway, trying to strong-shell his way thru our solid wood fence. We picked him up & put him by these bushes in our front yard kind of North so he had a place to quickly hide & regather. Our neighbors to the South have 2 rottweilers. I went out 5 minutes later & he was gone...


Good job!


----------



## Jacqui (May 19, 2021)

Any of you have helicopters... I mean maple seeds flying through the air? This is what it looks like along the street:


----------



## Jacqui (May 20, 2021)

Another beautifully dreary rainy day here, but hey, no plants need watering. ?


----------



## Yvonne G (May 20, 2021)

's windy here, and I HATE the wind!!!


----------



## Jan A (May 20, 2021)

Jacqui said:


> Another beautifully dreary rainy day here, but hey, no plants need watering. ?
> View attachment 325502


Same here. It's ok. Hubby & I are vegging after more moving. Humidity is good. I've forgotten what it's like to live somewhere where it rains or seeing standing water.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 20, 2021)

I'm waiting for Lowe's to deliver my lumber. I have three male tortoises in the backyard who are not getting along and I have to separate them , so fences and night boxes. I guess a heavy duty extension cord in PVC on top of the ground over to the outlet in the greenhouse ,- not the best idea. This cct has the greenhouse, Dudley's shed and outlets and o.h. light in an unused bedroom. I think it's a 35 breaker. I'm having out of town company this week end to help me build. He was supposed to be coming to help me get ready for the big event this fall - the road widening. Oh well. . . hopefully he can come again in August to help with that.


----------



## Jacqui (May 20, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> 's windy here, and I HATE the wind!!!


You would hate Nebraska. We are one of the windiest states.


----------



## Jacqui (May 20, 2021)

Jan A said:


> Same here. It's ok. Hubby & I are vegging after more moving. Humidity is good. I've forgotten what it's like to live somewhere where it rains or seeing standing water.



Moving from where to where?


----------



## Jacqui (May 20, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> I'm waiting for Lowe's to deliver my lumber. I have three male tortoises in the backyard who are not getting along and I have to separate them , so fences and night boxes. I guess a heavy duty extension cord in PVC on top of the ground over to the outlet in the greenhouse ,- not the best idea. This cct has the greenhouse, Dudley's shed and outlets and o.h. light in an unused bedroom. I think it's a 35 breaker. I'm having out of town company this week end to help me build. He was supposed to be coming to help me get ready for the big event this fall - the road widening. Oh well. . . hopefully he can come again in August to help with that.


How much in advance will you know exactly where to widening will eat out of your place?


----------



## Yvonne G (May 20, 2021)

Jacqui said:


> How much in advance will you know exactly where to widening will eat out of your place?


I already know. I'm losing 10' of frontage, but I have to allow them 10 additional feet so their equipment can build the retaining wall across the frontage. I'll get that back when they're finished. They're also moving my driveway 30 or 40' north, taking it into Dudley's yard. The existing driveway will be too close to the busy street running in front of my house. So Dudley loses about 16' along his south fence line.

So I have to make arrangements for keeping the Desert tortoises, the russians, Dudley, the leopards and the inhabitants of the pond safe and away from construction. It's in the contract that I'll be getting a new, lined pond, albeit a bit smaller, but being lined, I'll be able to have it filtered. The existing pond will be too close to the new property line.


----------



## Jacqui (May 20, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> I already know. I'm losing 10' of frontage, but I have to allow them 10 additional feet so their equipment can build the retaining wall across the frontage. I'll get that back when they're finished. They're also moving my driveway 30 or 40' north, taking it into Dudley's yard. The existing driveway will be too close to the busy street running in front of my house. So Dudley loses about 16' along his south fence line.
> 
> So I have to make arrangements for keeping the Desert tortoises, the russians, Dudley, the leopards and the inhabitants of the pond safe and away from construction. It's in the contract that I'll be getting a new, lined pond, albeit a bit smaller, but being lined, I'll be able to have it filtered. The existing pond will be too close to the new property line.


Do they pay for the land they take?


----------



## Yvonne G (May 20, 2021)

Jacqui said:


> Do they pay for the land they take?


Oh heck yeah! and for the shrubs and trees that they demolish along the way.


----------



## Jacqui (May 20, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> Oh heck yeah! and for the shrubs and trees that they demolish along the way.


That's surprising


----------



## Jacqui (May 20, 2021)

Piper on her way to the Vet today.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 20, 2021)

Aw, poor Piper. What's wrong?


----------



## Jacqui (May 20, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> Aw, poor Piper. What's wrong?



She has one, maybe two hernias. She goes for surgery Monday, unless it starts to strangulate.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 20, 2021)

Jacqui said:


> She has one, maybe two hernias. She goes for surgery Monday, unless it starts to strangulate.


Oh my! Hope it turns out ok


----------



## Jacqui (May 21, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> Oh my! Hope it turns out ok


Me too! My first fear was it was going to be cancer. This is much easier to deal with. Just glad she had lost some weight with the diet I had her on before this came along. With her breathing, having her go under is a worry.


----------



## Jacqui (May 21, 2021)

Good morning! A misty and very windy morning to start the day here. Sure is making the weeds grow.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 21, 2021)

Jacqui said:


> She has one, maybe two hernias. She goes for surgery Monday, unless it starts to strangulate.


Oh my! Hope it turns out ok


Jacqui said:


> Good morning! A misty and very windy morning to start the day here. Sure is making the weeds grow.
> View attachment 325549


Very pretty picture, and one of my favorite flowers.

Windy here too, but today not as bad as yesterday, thank goodness.


----------



## Jacqui (May 21, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> Oh my! Hope it turns out ok
> 
> Very pretty picture, and one of my favorite flowers.
> 
> Windy here too, but today not as bad as yesterday, thank goodness.



That's why I chose that picture.

Got one battery ( actually a pair) of weedeating done in the backyard. Now waiting for lunch with my daughter and her kids.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 21, 2021)

Jacqui said:


> That's why I chose that picture.
> 
> Got one battery ( actually a pair) of weedeating done in the backyard. Now waiting for lunch with my daughter and her kids.


One battery's life is about all I'm good for.


----------



## Jacqui (May 21, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> One battery's life is about all I'm good for.


I was ready for a break. Lol The sun has now come out. So nice to see it.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 21, 2021)

Gosh they're cute, Jacqui!


----------



## Jacqui (May 22, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> Gosh they're cute, Jacqui!


They kinda grow on you.


----------



## Jacqui (May 23, 2021)

Good morning TFO! What is the weather at your place? Nice day here, if you like a high chance of rain.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 23, 2021)

The wind has finally died down. Supposed to get up to about 85°F today. I'll be working in the "rain forest" repairing a downed fence so I have Somewhere to put my new male Manouria emys emys. I'll post pictures later.


----------



## jaizei (May 23, 2021)

Jacqui said:


> Good morning TFO! What is the weather at your place? Nice day here, if you like a high chance of rain.
> View attachment 325696



You got the rain also? It's been a very wet spring.


----------



## Maggie3fan (May 23, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> AW, Jacqui! He's just adorable. We've missed so much that's been happening with you. Please don't go away for so long!!
> 
> And Len: Cute babies, as ever!! My doberman has hair similar to your babies' hair. You can see her skin through the hair. But your babies are balder. (is that a word?)


more bald


----------



## Jacqui (May 23, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> The wind has finally died down. Supposed to get up to about 85°F today. I'll be working in the "rain forest" repairing a downed fence so I have Somewhere to put my new male Manouria emys emys. I'll post pictures later.



A new one, how exciting.


----------



## Jacqui (May 23, 2021)

jaizei said:


> You got the rain also? It's been a very wet spring.



I think we have gotten a little rain each day for the last two weeks atleast, with more to come.

How are things with you?


----------



## Jacqui (May 24, 2021)

Just left Piper, the Chihuahua, at the Vet for her surgery. Feeling a bit anxious.


----------



## Jacqui (May 24, 2021)

Yvonne, how did the enclosure work go?


----------



## Yvonne G (May 24, 2021)

Jacqui said:


> Yvonne, how did the enclosure work go?


My tortoise partner, who lives in Dan Diego, was here this week-end. He built fences in my back yard to separate four male tortoises, giving each one their own space 
( https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/making-a-new-tortoise-yard.191544/ ). He also fixed a broken fence that separated an empty section of the rain forest from the yellowfoot yard. He bought a pair of Manouria emys emys and a lone male Manouria emys phayrei from one of our members who had advertised them here on the Forum, leaving the pair with me and taking the Lone Ranger home with him. So the new pair of MEE are in the newly repaired section of rain forest, but after quarantine the female will go in with my existing pair. I will put the males together occasionally to fight and do their macho thing in order to get the testosterone flowing, then separate them again. I haven't yet learned when the females' eggs are fertilized. My existing girl nests in July, so do the males fertilize the eggs just prior to July, or in the fall and the sperm is held until spring or what. As soon as I learn that, I'll know when to put the males together.


----------



## Jan A (May 24, 2021)

Jacqui said:


> Moving from where to where?


Colorado to Oklahoma. Always thought we would end up in Arizona because we luv the desert.


----------



## Jacqui (May 25, 2021)

Jan A said:


> Colorado to Oklahoma. Always thought we would end up in Arizona because we luv the desert.


Getting closer. Colorado has some beautiful scenery.


----------



## Jacqui (May 25, 2021)

This is the same plant I showed what two weeks ago with just one bloom. Looking pretty now.

Good morning TFO!


----------



## Yvonne G (May 25, 2021)

Wow! That really is pretty.

'Mornin, Jacqui (and all the rest of you 'chatters'.


----------



## Maggie3fan (May 25, 2021)

Wow Jacqui...that is beautiful! After I get dressed I'll take a picture of mine, as the bloom is more then 100 million to a very tiny fraction of yours.


----------



## Jan A (May 25, 2021)

Jacqui said:


> Getting closer. Colorado has some beautiful scenery.


You can no longer observe it's majesty without a reservation and/or without bumper-to-bumper traffic. 

This observation will probably get erased.


----------



## Jacqui (May 25, 2021)

Jan A said:


> You can no longer observe it's majesty without a reservation and/or without bumper-to-bumper traffic.
> 
> This observation will probably get erased.


Why would it get erased?


----------



## Yvonne G (May 25, 2021)

Jan A said:


> You can no longer observe it's majesty without a reservation and/or without bumper-to-bumper traffic.
> 
> This observation will probably get erased.


Why would you think that? We have a rule about talking politics or religion. It's perfectly fine to talk about traffic.


----------



## Jan A (May 25, 2021)

Jacqui said:


> Why would it get erased?


Too politically biased.


Yvonne G said:


> Why would you think that? We have a rule about talking politics or religion. It's perfectly fine to talk about traffic.


Because the answer to why Colorado is deteriorating or suffering immense traffic problems on the Eastern Slope & the mountains is politics.


----------



## Jacqui (May 25, 2021)

Just won't go into details and it will be fine. So say two of the folks who would delete if needed, which it doesn't. 

I always enjoyed driving through Colorado in the semi, except for that one winter storm up by Vail with them closing the road behind me. Lol


Jan A said:


> Too politically biased.
> 
> Because the answer to why Colorado is deteriorating or suffering immense traffic problems on the Eastern Slope & the mountains is politics


----------



## Jan A (May 25, 2021)

Jacqui said:


> Just won't go into details and it will be fine. So say two of the folks who would delete if needed, which it doesn't.
> 
> I always enjoyed driving through Colorado in the semi, except for that one winter storm up by Vail with them closing the road behind me. Lol


Vail is a very scary place to be in a snow storm, especially at night.


----------



## Jacqui (May 25, 2021)

Jan A said:


> Vail is a very scary place to be in a snow storm, especially at night.


But beautiful. Lol


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 25, 2021)

I finally get to see the back surgeon tomorrow to view my latest MRIs.
Hopefully we can decide on a plan for my ever worsening back and leg pain.
I'm just about game for ANY option at this point.
I'm becoming a friggin invalid.


----------



## Jacqui (May 26, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I finally get to see the back surgeon tomorrow to view my latest MRIs.
> Hopefully we can decide on a plan for my ever worsening back and leg pain.
> I'm just about game for ANY option at this point.
> I'm becoming a friggin invalid.


Wishing you the best of luck! What did you do to it?


----------



## Jacqui (May 26, 2021)

It's my Friday! Will be a busy day. Hope you all have great days.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 26, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I finally get to see the back surgeon tomorrow to view my latest MRIs.
> Hopefully we can decide on a plan for my ever worsening back and leg pain.
> I'm just about game for ANY option at this point.
> I'm becoming a friggin invalid.


That's no fun. Sorry you're going through this.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 26, 2021)

Jacqui said:


> Wishing you the best of luck! What did you do to it?


It's been bad for a while.
It got pretty rough right before I retired 3+ years ago.
I had an operation more than a year ago that cured most of the back pain. But the radiating hip and leg pain keeps getting worst over time and has now stopped me from standing or walking very long.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 26, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> That's no fun. Sorry you're going through this.


Thanks.
I had hoped we could have some sort of plan of attack today.
But my wonderful insurance is requiring me to get yet another epidural before they will authorize the surgery to relieve the pinched nerve.
The doctor that does the epidurals is a different doctor. He also has a waiting list over a month long. And he's already given me two epidurals that did nothing at all.
This has already taken an eternity and it looks like it is no where near over.
I'm sorry I mentioned it.
I was pretty excited yesterday. I should've known better.


----------



## Jacqui (May 26, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks.
> I had hoped we could have some sort of plan of attack today.
> But my wonderful insurance is requiring me to get yet another epidural before they will authorize the surgery to relieve the pinched nerve.
> The doctor that does the epidurals is a different doctor. He also has a waiting list over a month long. And he's already given me two epidurals that did nothing at all.
> ...


Life loves to get our hopes up, only to dash them. Sorry. Once you get the shot, how long do you have to give it?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 26, 2021)

Jacqui said:


> Life loves to get our hopes up, only to dash them. Sorry. Once you get the shot, how long do you have to give it?


I don't know.
I think the relief is supposed to be pretty immediate. But, like I said. They've never done anything in the past.


----------



## Jacqui (May 26, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I don't know.
> I think the relief is supposed to be pretty immediate. But, like I said. They've never done anything in the past.


Let's hope the third time is the charm.


----------



## Jan A (May 26, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I finally get to see the back surgeon tomorrow to view my latest MRIs.
> Hopefully we can decide on a plan for my ever worsening back and leg pain.
> I'm just about game for ANY option at this point.
> I'm becoming a friggin invalid.


I feel your pain. Have had severe sciatica in my right leg since February 2020 from a herniated L4-L5 disc, had surgery last October & am still sleeping in my recliner.

I'm there any time you want to talk.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 26, 2021)

Jan A said:


> I feel your pain. Have had severe sciatica in my right leg since February 2020 from a herniated L4-L5 disc, had surgery last October & am still sleeping in my recliner.
> 
> I'm there any time you want to talk.


Same here.
Sciatica


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 26, 2021)

For a few days I've been listening to a little stand fan that blows on me in the living room speed up and slow down.
It's the type of inexpensive fan that generally doesn't last very long. So today I bought a new one and plugged it in.
Not long afterwards I saw the new fan spin to a stop and then start again.
I then checked the outlet. And the wall switch. And found that the wall switch had burned contacts inside and there was evidence of a lot of heat generated. And a burned area.
Luckily I didn't burn down the house.
These are the types of issues I'm not on top of like a had been.
Previously I'd replaced almost every wall outlet and wall switch in the house. Because I found one old, faulty outlet.
I hadn't gotten to this particular wall of the living room yet.
This weekend I'll finish replacing all of them.
The wiring is all nice copper stuff. But the plastic of the outlets and switches are all crumbling.
There isn't much that's scarier than 1970s electrical.
Except maybe 1970s plumbing.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 26, 2021)

Also, on DUCKWATCH.
This Muskcovy momma duck has laid 9 eggs in a planter outside my house.
None have hatched yet


----------



## Jan A (May 27, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Also, on DUCKWATCH.
> This Muskcovy momma duck has laid 9 eggs in a planter outside my house.
> None have hatched yet


Gorgeous looking duck from what I can see. 


ZEROPILOT said:


> Same here.
> Sciatica


Because of COVID, it appears I have permanent nerve damage. I was unable to clean house for more than a year--the only semi-good thing out of this whole mess as long as you don't mind real big dust bunnies


----------



## Yvonne G (May 27, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> For a few days I've been listening to a little stand fan that blows on me in the living room speed up and slow down.
> It's the type of inexpensive fan that generally doesn't last very long. So today I bought a new one and plugged it in.
> Not long afterwards I saw the new fan spin to a stop and then start again.
> I then checked the outlet. And the wall switch. And found that the wall switch had burned contacts inside and there was evidence of a lot of heat generated. And a burned area.
> ...


I almost burned down my house with one of those radiator-type electric oil filled space heaters. This past winter I turned it on in my bedroom, put it up on "high" then went about my business. I was just going to have it on until I got dressed, but I went away and forgot it. I took care of my morning ablutions, dressed, cleaned and chopped up the tortoise food, then went outside and fed and cleaned up after the tortoises. I came in about an hour later and went in my bedroom for one reason or another and found this:





Luckily the heater plug melted and more or less disconnected from the outlet before a fire broke out, but the wall board is scorched and charred.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 27, 2021)

Jan A said:


> Gorgeous looking duck from what I can see.
> 
> Because of COVID, it appears I have permanent nerve damage. I was unable to clean house for more than a year--the only semi-good thing out of this whole mess as long as you don't mind real big dust bunnies


Yep
There are many things I did as far as home and auto maintenance that I can not currently do.
Or do at a much less efficient pace.
Especially if it involves a lot of bending or getting up on a ladder.
It sucks


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 27, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> I almost burned down my house with one of those radiator-type electric oil filled space heaters. This past winter I turned it on in my bedroom, put it up on "high" then went about my business. I was just going to have it on until I got dressed, but I went away and forgot it. I took care of my morning ablutions, dressed, cleaned and chopped up the tortoise food, then went outside and fed and cleaned up after the tortoises. I came in about an hour later and went in my bedroom for one reason or another and found this:
> 
> View attachment 325980
> View attachment 325981
> ...


Scary
My house was built in 1971.
It was kind of horrifying to see how many of the original electrical outlets and switches had dangerously failed or where about to fail.
I also upgraded my fuse panel to circuit breakers.
(But that was required by my insurance company)
I had those old glass screw in fuses.
The only good thing was all of the wiring is solid copper wire.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 27, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Scary
> My house was built in 1971.
> It was kind of horrifying to see how many of the original electrical outlets and switches had dangerously failed or where about to fail.
> I also upgraded my fuse panel to circuit breakers.
> ...


Yeah, I was worried I had aluminum wire, but my electrician assured me it's not. My house is about 60 years old. I got a new breaker box several years ago when I put solar on the roof.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 27, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, I was worried I had aluminum wire, but my electrician assured me it's not. My house is about 60 years old. I got a new breaker box several years ago when I put solar on the roof.


60 years ago Aluminum cost more than copper.
Not any more!


----------



## Jacqui (May 27, 2021)

Hate to know what all kinds of wiring I might have. The house is probably over 125 years.


----------



## jaizei (May 27, 2021)

Jacqui said:


> I think we have gotten a little rain each day for the last two weeks atleast, with more to come.
> 
> How are things with you?



It seems my todo list only grows. 

Have you seen this


----------



## Jacqui (May 27, 2021)

jaizei said:


> It seems my todo list only grows.
> 
> Have you seen this



At the back of my mind (I know, scary place), I believe I heard about this, but had not saw the story. Thank you!


----------



## Turtulas-Len (May 28, 2021)

My new desktop background pic


----------



## Yvonne G (May 28, 2021)

Aw. . . cute little guys.


----------



## jaizei (May 28, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Scary
> My house was built in 1971.
> It was kind of horrifying to see how many of the original electrical outlets and switches had dangerously failed or where about to fail.
> I also upgraded my fuse panel to circuit breakers.
> ...




idk if its any consolation, but the electrical boxes should be fire resistant.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 29, 2021)

Turtulas-Len said:


> My new desktop background pic
> View attachment 326080


Pink and blue collars for male and female?


----------



## Turtulas-Len (May 29, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> Pink and blue collars for male and female?


Yes they are brother and sister.


----------



## Jacqui (May 31, 2021)

I like the chest and throat markings.


Turtulas-Len said:


> My new desktop background pic
> View attachment 326080


----------



## Jacqui (May 31, 2021)

Good morning! Hope you are all having a good Memorial day weekend.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (May 31, 2021)

I went out to get a grub for my spider this evening and the first place I looked I found one and noticed these were under the whole length of the board also.

About 8 to 10 years ago I bought a bag of a thousand worms from New York Worms and turned them loose in different spots around the yard. It was money well spent. If I ever need some worms they are available and the box turtles can hunt them down without my help. Here's a blurry pic of the grub


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 1, 2021)

Turtulas-Len said:


> I went out to get a grub for my spider this evening and the first place I looked I found one and noticed these were under the whole length of the board also.
> View attachment 326248
> About 8 to 10 years ago I bought a bag of a thousand worms from New York Worms and turned them loose in different spots around the yard. It was money well spent. If I ever need some worms they are available and the box turtles can hunt them down without my help. Here's a blurry pic of the grub
> View attachment 326249



What kind of spider?


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 1, 2021)

Good morning all!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 1, 2021)

Hey! (You have a very pretty garden)


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 1, 2021)

Jacqui said:


> What kind of spider?


Her name is Polly and she is a 16 year old Red Knee tarantula.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jun 1, 2021)

Jan A said:


> Vail is a very scary place to be in a snow storm, especially at night.


Try being there in a fully loaded big truck pulling a 53' trailer you want scary.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jun 1, 2021)

Jacqui said:


> Good morning all!
> View attachment 326272


Clematis!!! Me too...


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 2, 2021)

Turtulas-Len said:


> Her name is Polly and she is a 16 year old Red Knee tarantula.


She is beautiful. My son years and years ago, had to rehome a rehomed many times tarantula. I knew nothing about them. The first molt made me think I killed her. I wish I knew then, what I know now and the groups available online to learn things.


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 2, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> Try being there in a fully loaded big truck pulling a 53' trailer you want scary.


I do miss those days.


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 2, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> Clematis!!! Me too...
> View attachment 326274
> 
> View attachment 326273
> ...


Love love the iris.


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 2, 2021)

That clematis shot at the same spot today.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jun 2, 2021)

Jacqui said:


> That clematis shot at the same spot today.
> View attachment 326356


Damn! Do you trim it or anything? Mine just isn't full...


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 3, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> Damn! Do you trim it or anything? Mine just isn't full...


Nope. I ignore it.


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 4, 2021)

Beautiful sunny day here. Of course will be too hot for me.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 4, 2021)

Jacqui said:


> Beautiful sunny day here. Of course will be too hot for me.
> View attachment 326507


Dang. . . that doesn't even look real!


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 4, 2021)

It's fake. I hand painted it during my free time.
?


They are real. I have four like that.


Yvonne G said:


> Dang. . . that doesn't even look real!


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 9, 2021)

I made it through the week, so I win a prize.


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 10, 2021)

Hot hot hot! Did I say it's hot? I don't do hot well. Thank goodness for that occasional cooling breeze. It's making me consider re-purposing the new large children's wading pool into my own cooling off zone. Lol


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 10, 2021)

It's so hot poor Rocco can't even hold his head up.



Rocco was Jeff's truckdog. The boards are off my old front yard bench and we are replacing them.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 2, 2021)

*peaks around the room*


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 2, 2021)

Jacqui said:


> *peaks around the room*


Nobody here but us melted chickens!


----------



## Jan A (Jul 2, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> Nobody here but us melted chickens!


Full day of shopping for hubby's birthday. Exhausted & melting is my middle name. Rescued a turtle this am, about 7-8 inches, 4 claws up front, blackish limbs & face, sitting in middle of the road noonish, headed east. Said hi. Moved him to east side of road. He was muddy & shell could have used a good scrubbing. I've been that way myself a few times.


----------

